# Komplete Kontrol S88 vs Doepfer Lmk4+



## 10Dman (Apr 17, 2016)

So I'm trying to figure out whether to go with the convenience of the Komplete Kontrol S88 or the classic Doepfer Lmk4+.
What are your thoughts and recommendations on these keyboards?

10Dman


----------



## mac (Apr 17, 2016)

I only have the s61, but I can say that NKS instruments and libraries on the whole, are great. The light guides especially can be really handy. On the other hand, the Komplete Kontrol browser is absolutely crap, and an absolute pig to use. It's also a pain to have to open KK every time you want to make use of NKS. For example, if I'm using kontakt, I'll open KK, choose a kontakt instrument and immediately go view -> edit and use kontakt as per normal. If they would lose the KK wrapper completely, NKS would be perfect.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 17, 2016)

The S88 uses the TP/100 and the Doepfer uses the TP/40GH so they will feel different. I'd suggest trying both out if it's the action that you're most interested in. The Doepfer PK88 is only 800 euros compared to the LMK4+ which is 1400 and they have the same keybed so I'd suggest maybe getting the PK88 and then a control surface. I think that would give you the best bang-for-your-buck while still getting the TP/40GH.


----------



## mac (Apr 17, 2016)

@10Dman As I get older I appreciate simplicity more and more, so I don't use any special templating as such, I let the software do its thing.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 17, 2016)

I hear good things about the hardware and bad things about the software.
So basically its still in BETA.
I look forward to seeing this again next yearl


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 17, 2016)

I actually tried a NI Kontrol S 88 when I went up to London to watch Hans Zimmer Live on Tour a couple of weeks ago. I went to Denmark Street and there was one in a shop I went to.

1 of the Keys was actually broken. Not a great start for an impression. I thought the Keyboard felt like a Toy. I am so glad I got to try it out because now I know for sure that I don't want one and am definitely getting a Doepfer LMK4+


----------



## higgs (Apr 17, 2016)

mac said:


> I only have the s61, but I can say that NKS instruments and libraries on the whole, are great. The light guides especially can be really handy. On the other hand, the Komplete Kontrol browser is absolutely crap, and an absolute pig to use. It's also a pain to have to open KK every time you want to make use of NKS. For example, if I'm using kontakt, I'll open KK, choose a kontakt instrument and immediately go view -> edit and use kontakt as per normal. If they would lose the KK wrapper completely, NKS would be perfect.



Same sentiments on my end with the S61. There are a few screwy behaviors that I have been sorting out with NI, but it seems to be behaving now in Logic Pro X - still have to give it a full run in PT 12. Komplete Kontrol is indeed a sweaty cpu hog when multiple instances are run in a session on my cylinder.

DAW control and the depth of NKS instruments are nice percs. There are a heap of developers jumping on the NKS format which is nice. And though I know this thread is discussing the 88-key version, I still feel compelled to say that of all the non-weighted keybeds I've tried and owned over time, the S61 is my personal favorite feeling one.


----------



## 5Lives (Apr 18, 2016)

One thing the S Kontrol instruments have that is awesome is the touch strips and ability to reassign those (for example, you can have one for modulation and one for expression).


----------



## mickeyl (Apr 18, 2016)

Really the #1 reason for the S series is -- when you are using Kontakt -- the ability to see the keymapping colors right on the keybed. That said, the S88 is "just" a TP100LR and while this is not bad, it's nowhere near the TP40Wood nor the VPC1 nor the Kawai MP keybeds.


----------



## mac (Apr 19, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I actually tried a NI Kontrol S 88 when I went up to London to watch Hans Zimmer Live on Tour a couple of weeks ago. I went to Denmark Street and there was one in a shop I went to.
> 
> 1 of the Keys was actually broken. Not a great start for an impression. I thought the Keyboard felt like a Toy. I am so glad I got to try it out because now I know for sure that I don't want one and am definitely getting a Doepfer LMK4+



How was the action, did it feel heavy? I'm tempted to go for one, but I play a lot of rhythmic synth parts so I'm hesitant.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2016)

I didn't like the Action but this is just my own opinion. I thought the Action was quite heavy (which is fine and expected for a weighted Action obviously) but the Keys didn't spring up enough for me. It doesn't feel anything like a Piano in case anyone is pretending to themselves that it does. 

If I owned one, I could get used to it. It's not the worst Keyboard controller I have tried but I am just going to invest in something better. The only brilliantly positive thing about this Keyboard is the Lightguide. But ask yourself, do you need a Light Guide? Probably not. I'm just going to memorise all of my libraries and just know where everything is.

Saying that, I would like to try the 61 Version just for a Synth Action Keyboard but I most likely won't bother for a couple of years!

If you can try this stuff out then I really would advise to. You just don't know what you're getting otherwise! Perhaps my opinion would be different if the one in the Shop didn't have a BROKEN Key. But still, it had a Broken Key so I can't help but feel it's a very expensive piece of cheap technology. Sorry if this sounds harsh. Hey ho.


----------



## mac (Apr 19, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> If you can try this stuff out then I really would advise to. You just don't know what you're getting otherwise! Perhaps my opinion would be different if the one in the Shop didn't have a BROKEN Key. But still, it had a Broken Key so I can't help but feel it's a very expensive piece of cheap junk.



Cool, thanks for the feedback. Regarding the broken key, I've seen some chavs in music shops (Dawsons in Manchester for example) purposely _trying _to break gear, so it's probably down to them rather than NI.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah man! Seriously, I don't mean to bad mouth NI, I love K10U, but the problem is that my only hands on experience is with one with a Broken Key. I have thought long and hard about the benefits of the Light Guide and I think getting a decent Keyboard Controller with no gimmicks, that will just work, appeals to me more than anything. I just have a feeling that the NI Kontrol S keyboard looks like it will be comfortable in a bargain bin in 3 yrs time haha.


----------



## arnau (Apr 19, 2016)

Very happy with my Doepfer. The best Keyboard I had so far. Really nice feeling playing it!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh, I like how you have got it in the Desk. Is it easy to take the Doepfer out of the Flight Case? Man, you are making me want one of this things even more so now! I think I would create some sort of Perspex cover to cover the Keys when not in use...


----------



## arnau (Apr 19, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Oh, I like how you have got it in the Desk. Is it easy to take the Doepfer out of the Flight Case? Man, you are making me want one of this things even more so now! I think I would create some sort of Perspex cover to cover the Keys when not in use...


If you want to mount it in your desk you have to ask Doepfer to send it in parts, not with the flight case. Your Perspex cover sounds like a great idea!


----------



## jason_ (Apr 19, 2016)

In my opinion, nothing beats the action of a Yamaha. I have a CP33 and wouldn't change it for anything. I've tried Doepfer and the lot, and nothing comes close to the feel of a Yamaha keybed. Just my 2c.

As for the NI board, I haven't tried it so can't comment. I'm hoping though that NI release a desktop controller for NKS mapping. That would be quite useful for us who already have keyboards. Maybe something similar to the Kore 2 controller - Small, well built and easy to use.


----------

